# hi everyone another question for you



## CPT CONFUSED (Oct 16, 2008)

anyone going through seperation or divorce,have you ever been told by your spouse. that they never loved you to begin with and that you were just a phase? answers would be great thanks for your time.


CPT:scratchhead:


----------



## CPT CONFUSED (Oct 16, 2008)

well just thought i would share with you all. just got off the phone with my sister in law. the affair that my wife is having right now is confirmed. my wife is dating this guy and sleeping with him. not that im surprised to say the least i always knew what was going on but figured i would let you guys know what i know now.


dang this is going to be the hardest path i have ever walked in my life but im strong and i will survive i will save my marraige

CPT


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

CPT CONFUSED said:


> dang this is going to be the hardest path i have ever walked in my life but im strong and i will survive i will save my marraige
> 
> CPT


Im sorry CPT. that would be so hard.  Remember to take care of yourself.


----------



## CPT CONFUSED (Oct 16, 2008)

thanks ljtseng i always knew what was going on. its just tough accepting the truth sometimes. but i have already prepared myself for this trama a long time ago. and i will be okay in the end. because im a stronger person than that.

Love bears all things, believes all things, hopes all things, endures all things. Love never fails.
~1 Corinthians 13:7-8

If a relationship is to evolve, it must go through a series of endings.

take care everyone people dont always accept the best things in life until its too late.

inned some time to think ill be back with you all shortly

thanks,

CPT


----------



## flipper66 (Apr 9, 2009)

just was wondering ,its been awhile whats happening with you and your situation.


----------

